

Steve Blank: Gravity Will be Turned Off - lrm242
http://steveblank.com/2009/05/13/gravity-will-be-turned-off/

======
yan
Just another variation of the Milgram experiment[1], highlighting people will
have a _much_ higher likelihood of believing extraordinary claims and orders
from their superiors.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milgram_experiment>

~~~
callahad
Belief or not, if there was even the _possibility_ of a "tie-down inspection,"
you better believe I'd have my things tied down.

------
gustavo_duarte
If you have never read it, I recommend checking out "The Psychology of
Persuasion":

[http://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-
Busine...](http://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-Business-
Essentials/dp/006124189X/)

It's a fascinating examination of persuasion. It covers selling, business,
cults, authority - a great and practical intro to some of the research and
results in the field.

------
bemmu
Or maybe we are the experiment, to see whether people would actually believe a
story so incredible.

~~~
randallsquared
I was in the US Army in the early 90s, and this would not be a particularly
incredible story for where I was stationed.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
I was in the Navy in the early 00s. Ditto.

------
jjs
This wouldn't happen if you'd paid your gravity bill, Steve.

------
fserb
So, this is the people responsible for radar, navigation and electronic
warfare. Great.

~~~
stcredzero
Ironically, according to Steve, the people who developed the above are
responsible for Silicon Valley.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFSPHfZQpIQ>

------
stcredzero
In other words: Cultivate your own Reality Distortion field.

~~~
Create
[http://www.zagrebdox.net/2009/en/program/competition/regiona...](http://www.zagrebdox.net/2009/en/program/competition/regional/the-21st-
second/)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zolt%C3%A1n_Dani>

